

Show HN: My 5-year mocap Machinima project with Hollywood stars - thenomad
http://www.deathknightlovestory.com/

======
AndrewDucker
I'd love to know how you got reputable actors to star in WoW machinima!

~~~
thenomad
Actually, they were very enthusiastic about the project from the word go - the
fact that it's __considerably __different to the run of the mill short film
was a significant draw, I think.

I think that hacker types like us underestimate just how novel the approaches
we take can be for people in the outside world, as it were.

Joanna put it best, IMO:

"There's an old phrase in acting which is "stay in the boat." As things
change, stay in the boat. Don't go 'oh, I would never dream of doing that' or
'oh we didn't do that, I haven't been trained'.

Just learn and stick with it and find out how it is going. Because you'll be
able to find that a) you'll be able to contribute quite a lot more than you
thought you would, but secondly you can't afford to be divorced from new
methods of entertainment."

~~~
wavefunction
I just wanted to say that I really appreciate the way your plot is structured
and "fitted in" within the larger World of Warcraft setting. The way you did
that calls back to machinima's own origins within another media and was a
delightful thought to have today.

~~~
thenomad
Thank you very much! That's exactly what we were going for, and it's fantastic
to hear that you appreciated it.

------
benwerd
Points to a whole new way of making movies. I'd love to see some behind the
scenes video or stories about making it - do you have anything like that?

~~~
thenomad
I'm going to be posting some over the next few days, actually - plus a series
over at Charlie Stross's blog talking about the past, present and future of
Machinima.

